# LASS 2.0 news



## tripit (Oct 31, 2011)

Go here
http://www.audiobro.com/forums/viewtopi ... 9993#p9993


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Oct 31, 2011)

Worth registering for?

Fredrik


----------



## mpalenik (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't suppose there's any information you're allowed to give out that doesn't require you to own LASS to see it, is there?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry Tripit, I kicked you by accident!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, Andrew has never said any information at Audiobro is meant to be exclusive or secret, it's just their preferred method of communication - they're really responsive there, it's a great forum actually. There's screenshots and all sorts there that I don't know if I should post, but I don't see any reason to not pass on the basics.

Andrew is hugely apologetic over missing the October deadline, but hope's they are now less than a week away. And they've added yet more! There's now an intriguing Alreatoric Patch, which is an effect where you can control the dissonance between the divisi and is - apparently - creepy as hell. You can have sus, trem or minor trills on this.

As I say there's a ton of great looking screenshots- tuning and microtuning pages, the new ART, diatonic trills and the all important vib to non-vib patch etc. The ARC looks fantastic, and such a time saving way to work with the library. There's also a little more on the new downloader that promises super fast speeds and will automatically install right into Kontakt.

Before anyone asks, demos still to come, as are more details on Stage and Color etc. Oh, one more bit of great news - LS should follow very soon after the main release, only a matter of days they say, so should be really easy to integrate this into the new workflow.


----------



## J van E (Nov 1, 2011)

FredrikJonasson @ Mon Oct 31 said:


> Worth registering for?
> 
> Fredrik


Maybe, but you can't register without a serial code... So if you really want to find out more about LASS or ask the devs things before buying it, you are out of luck. Imho they should at LEAST have a subforum for people who didn't buy LASS yet so they can ask questions before buying it.


----------



## dedersen (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, Andrew is usually quite active around here. He's probably just pretty swamped with working on the update. So it sounds a bit harsh to say that you're "out of luck" if you want to know more about LASS before buying. Andrew is usually very responsive and happy to answer any questions. And you can always use email, I had a very nice email conversation with Andrew and other members of the Audiobro team before I originally purchased LASS.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 1, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Nov 01 said:


> There's screenshots and all sorts there that I don't know if I should post, but I don't see any reason to not pass on the basics.



Thanks for the info noiseboy!

I guess they'll let us ALL know when they have new, essential demos et.c. After all, they want to sell


----------



## JT (Nov 1, 2011)

J van E @ Tue Nov 01 said:


> FredrikJonasson @ Mon Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Worth registering for?
> ...


Audiobro is a class act. The fact that their forum is not open to the public is not relevant. Andrew makes announcements here when products are ready and you can also read everything about them at their website. Watch the tutorials, demos, etc. I had pre-purchase questions too, which they replied pretty quickly via email. You can find out everything you need to know prior to purchasing.


----------



## Pochflyboy (Nov 1, 2011)

I have posted Andrew and gangs annoucment so everyone can read. Pictures are also there.

http://josephpochmusic.com/?p=522


Cheers,
Joe


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 9, 2011)

Urgh, not such good news I'm afraid. LASS 2.0 has been put back - another "few weeks" not months says a hugely apologetic Andrew K. It looks like the main issues has been a potential nasty glitch with the ARC that means reskinning everything.

Of course all of us want it to be right, but it's a little depressing to actually go backwards from a week to a few weeks. I know Andrew and co are working tirelessly and are unhappy about how long it has all taken.


----------



## dedersen (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, it's a shame. I was really looking forward to getting it this week. Ah well, redoing my template will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 9, 2011)

I can imagine that sinking feeling he (and Sebastian) had in his stomach when he first noticed it. So close . . . 

To his credit, he's making it right, rather than rushing it.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 10, 2011)

Mike Greene @ 10th November 2011 said:


> I can imagine that sinking feeling he (and Sebastian) had in his stomach when he first noticed it. So close . . .
> 
> To his credit, he's making it right, rather than rushing it.



Yeah, today it's more common to rush to release unfinished programs and fix them later so kudos to him for not doing so.


----------



## dedersen (Nov 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. I'd rather wait a bit longer than suffer a rushed release, and Andrew seems to very much stick to this principle with his releases. It's just that waiting for this update is horrible! It looks so damn tasty!


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 10, 2011)

Resoded @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> Mike Greene @ 10th November 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine that sinking feeling he (and Sebastian) had in his stomach when he first noticed it. So close . . .
> ...



+1 !!!

I´ve got a few of those in my arsenal...

Marco


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 10, 2011)

Am I living in Cloudcuckooland to wonder whether any tiny element of the Stage and Color stuff might be also produced for LASS Lite?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 10, 2011)

That development team comes from hard working musicians who never got their favorite developers to listen, so they decided to do it themselves.
Superior made products, the best forum and support from a Native developer I ever saw, and straight answers, like, hey Andrew when will LASS 2.0 be ready...............????
Amdrew : When it's done....

My suggestion is to finish learning LASS 1.6 and then rejoice when your email arrives.


----------



## williemyers (Nov 10, 2011)

chimuelo @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> My suggestion is to finish learning LASS 1.6


1.6????


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 10, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> Am I living in Cloudcuckooland to wonder whether any tiny element of the Stage and Color stuff might be also produced for LASS Lite?



I think it's better than Cloudcuckooland... Andrew said that they will be doing updates of Lite and FC, after Full and LS. Neither will have the ARC, but I guess the other changes will be implemented... presumably including Stage and Color.


----------



## Udo (Nov 10, 2011)

As an indication of goodwill and as compensation for the repeated delays, the LASS 2.0 upgrade cost will be reduced by 15%, ....... that would be a pleasant surprise (after the unpleasant surprises we've had). :wink: 

(btw, just imagione the furore if it had been EastWest announcing repeated delays ........ the thread would've been far more "lively"  ).


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 10, 2011)

Udo @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> (btw, just imagione the furore if it had been EastWest announcing repeated delays ........ the thread would've been far more "lively"  ).



It would... but there again the manner of communicating the information may have been slightly different too  Andrew has clearly been embarrassed by the endless delays. I know some people may not care overmuch that he has said "sorry" a lot, but it counts for a lot as far as I'm concerned... I don't want him to feel bad (!) but it just shows he feels our pain too. Some other developers seem to have a pathological aversion to the S word, and I notice that.

Blimey, Guy... "feels our pain".... it's only a delay to an update! God bless Audiobro I say, they are a small company working damn hard to bring us amazing new tools, and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 11, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Thu Nov 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I living in Cloudcuckooland to wonder whether any tiny element of the Stage and Color stuff might be also produced for LASS Lite?
> ...


Awesome. I love writing with LASS Lite, so would love to see how this Stage and Color thing is implemented. Excellent news.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 11, 2011)

yea, come on this is groundbreaking stuff they're doing here.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 11, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 09 said:


> Urgh, not such good news I'm afraid. LASS 2.0 has been put back - another "few weeks" not months says a hugely apologetic Andrew K. It looks like the main issues has been a potential nasty glitch with the ARC that means reskinning everything.
> 
> Of course all of us want it to be right, but it's a little depressing to actually go backwards from a week to a few weeks. I know Andrew and co are working tirelessly and are unhappy about how long it has all taken.



Hi noisebyuk,

Just to be clear... it wasn't a"nasty bug".. more of a workflow thing that could have made it easy for users to inadvertently change patch settings if they weren't careful. When working in ARC, we don't want people to tiptoe around or worry if they are going to inadvertently change parameters... so we had to implement a "Transmit" button so the user "knows' when things could be updated or changed... Rather than always real-time (which is still an option BTW) ans so we had to re-do a few fundamental remote control protocols... not difficult per se.... just time consuming and minutia oriented stuff... and then we have to re-skin certain stuff.

Anyway... just wanted to clarify... and thanks for all of your guys patience and understanding.

ok... back to the dungeon... 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 11, 2011)

Happily corrected, cheers Andrew.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm currently interested in purchasing Lass Lite. Will the upgrade to 2.0 be an additional cost?


----------



## synthnut (Nov 15, 2011)

Since I am just getting back into the studio and refitting a freshly built PC with all new software, I applaud Andrew for bringing out a program that will work out of the box ....I am so tired of being a beta tester while all the time paying full price for software that is nothing more than in the development stages ( beta ) ......This just made my decision easier ......My major string program when the time comes will be LASS ...... Jim


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 15, 2011)

ceemusic @ Tue Nov 15 said:


> I'm currently interested in purchasing Lass Lite. Will the upgrade to 2.0 be an additional cost?



Good question, don't know the answer so I've asked on your behalf over at the Audiobro forum.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 15, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Nov 15 said:


> ceemusic @ Tue Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently interested in purchasing Lass Lite. Will the upgrade to 2.0 be an additional cost?
> ...



Thanks for that, I appreciate it.


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm ready to pull the trigger and buy the Full LASS + Sordino, though with both 2.0 and the Black Friday sale season on the near horizon I'm trying to force myself to wait in hopes of a sale.

It might be rude of me to ask outright if you are planning a sale - so instead, I'll ask your opinion on whether or not a penny pinching hobbyist composer trying to make the jump to professional would be glad he held out for another 2 weeks or so before pulling the trigger on strings? :twisted:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll paste Andrew's response on the LASS Lite price issue - I also asked about Matt's Stage and Color question.



> Ok... just to frame my response a little, keep in mind that LASS Lite and LASS FC are (what we consider) introductory packages... with an upgrade path to our flagship LASS Full. The ARC will be included with our flagship LASS Full 2.0 and we are not intending to releasing the ARC for LASS Lite and LASS First Chair introductory packages. There are a few reasons for this... 2 of which are:
> 
> All the patches that interact with ARC have to have extra code and be re-programed to function with ARC
> ARC is really a huge time-saver with all the divisis... with just the FC or just the Lite, it's overkill.
> ...



I've asked a follow-up question to clarify that this DOES mean that LASS Lite and FC will have Stage and Color, but it looks promising to me.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 16, 2011)

BachN4th @ Tue Nov 15 said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger and buy the Full LASS + Sordino, though with both 2.0 and the Black Friday sale season on the near horizon I'm trying to force myself to wait in hopes of a sale.
> 
> It might be rude of me to ask outright if you are planning a sale - so instead, I'll ask your opinion on whether or not a penny pinching hobbyist composer trying to make the jump to professional would be glad he held out for another 2 weeks or so before pulling the trigger on strings? :twisted:



I'd be very surprised if there was a 2.0 introductory sale, but of course no-one knows for certain except the guys at AudioBro. Andrew has already said though that if you have the ncw version of LASS 1.5, you won't be charged the upgrade fee for 2.0 - LASS changed to ncw about 2-3 months ago. So if you bought today, you wouldn't be charged any extra. LASS Full has been downloadable for a while, btw.


----------



## dedersen (Nov 16, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> LASS Full is now downloadable, btw.



Damnit, Guy, you have to be more careful what you write these days! I thought you ment 2.0 was here, and consequently typed the audiobro url in my browser so fast I think I may have strained a finger.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 16, 2011)

dedersen @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > LASS Full is now downloadable, btw.
> ...



Oh, whoops, sorry!

[reworded original post for clarity to stop heart-failure resulting from instant excitement to crushing disappointment]


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 16, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> I'd be very surprised if there was a 2.0 introductory sale, but of course no-one knows for certain except the guys at AudioBro. Andrew has already said though that if you have the ncw version of LASS 1.5, you won't be charged the upgrade fee for 2.0 - LASS changed to ncw about 2-3 months ago. So if you bought today, you wouldn't be charged any extra. LASS Full has been downloadable for a while, btw.



Oh that is good news, both the waived upgrade fee and especially the full library being downloaded. Thanks for the info!

Christmas is coming early for me!

*** Edit: I've got my links for the Sordinos, but I don't see any way to download the full LASS library.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 16, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Nov 10 said:


> Am I living in Cloudcuckooland to wonder whether any tiny element of the Stage and Color stuff might be also produced for LASS Lite?



Ah, not such good news for you I'm afraid, Matt. I didn't realise, but Stage and Color is part of the ARC - I thought the ARC was just for processing midi info, but looks like it handles audio too. Here's what Andrew says:



> Stage and Color and KeySwitching will be part of ARC... which is only slated for LASS Full.
> 
> However, LASS Lite will eventually be having the Non-Vib to Vib patches, Legato Tremolos, Intelligent Legato Trills, new ART features like Quantization and continuous mode as well as other new featured like C attenuation on all legato and sustain patches.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 16, 2011)

yikes. that's horrible news for me...... but yes it wasn't promised... but lass lite may end up being in my top purchase regrets. still don't like the sound of it and was hoping stage and color would have 'rescued' it for my tastes ...


rsp


----------



## Thonex (Nov 16, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> I'd be very surprised if there was a 2.0 introductory sale, but of course no-one knows for certain except the guys at AudioBro. Andrew has already said though that if you have the ncw version of LASS 1.5, you won't be charged the upgrade fee for 2.0 - LASS changed to ncw about 2-3 months ago. So if you bought today, you wouldn't be charged any extra. LASS Full has been downloadable for a while, btw.



Hi Guys,

I can't patrol all the forums while we're crunching to get this update out, but someone brought this to my attention and I wanted to clarify what noiseboyuk said about "_won't be charged the upgrade fee for LASS 2.0_" and "_LASS Full has been downloadable for a while, btw_".

For LASS Full NCW owners, LASS 2 will be a 1 penny transaction (for PayPal account migration into our new system) -- technically it's not free... so I do need to clarify this -- and it will be $129 for everyone else. There will be an option to purchase a 3 DVD backup of just the sample data for an additional price+shipping fee (TBD).

LASS Full 1.5 is currently downloadable ONLY upon special request. We are waiting for LASS 2.0 to publicly announce LASS Full downloads.

Thanks.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 16, 2011)

So does LASS 2.0 have new sample content?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 16, 2011)

Diffusor @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> So does LASS 2.0 have new sample content?



Hi Diffusor,

If you own LASS, you can find out more here:

http://audiobro.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1461

Not new samples.. but a new NCW samples' format, however... lots of new content for scripts and graphics and new functionality as well as 60 new patches including some innovative approaches to Aleatoric patches and some creative approaches to reprogramming using the samples.

Here are some new features the LASS update will include:

• A drastically reduced footprint of only about 18Gb due to the inclusion of NI's NCW (loss-less compression audio file format) files. We will only include the 24 bit files since it will be about 30% less taxing on your hard drive than a 24 .wav file. We noticed no measurable CPU hit using the NCW files... and we did a lot of testing.

 • A new ARC (Audiobro Remote Control) master script that will allow for dramatically easier control of all sections and divisis from a single window.
• Panning and Stage color based on exclusive Timbrel IRs from the ARC.
• Reverb and width controls of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• ART programming of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• CC Table control of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• Auto Arranger control of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• A new Key Switching approach of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• New Aleatoric Patches for all sections including Sustains, Tremolos and Trills.
• New Legato Tremolo patches
• New Legato Intelligent Trill patches
• A CC Attenuation knob that allows on to ride CC attenuation in real-time or after-the-fact for added dynamic control.
• A new User Interface that is easier to read and more pleasurable to look at. 

That's a pretty good list... there are probably things I missed on the list... but this should give you an idea.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 16, 2011)

I just did a search for NCW in order to understand what this may mean. Here are the answers that Wikipedia came up with:
National Commission for Women, an Indian government organization
Newcastlewest, a town in Limerick, Ireland
New College Worcester
Network Centric Warfare
New construction waste
Northern Championship Wrestling

(o)


----------



## Thonex (Nov 16, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> I just did a search for NCW in order to understand what this may mean. Here are the answers that Wikipedia came up with:
> National Commission for Women, an Indian government organization
> Newcastlewest, a town in Limerick, Ireland
> New College Worcester
> ...



LOL...

NCW in this case means something like Native Compressed Waves... it's a loss-less audio compression format they use.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Udo (Nov 16, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 16, 2011)

how about those of us who have intricate templates or songs which use patches from LASS 1.xx...

would those load up like V1 or do we manually have to load each patch again?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 16, 2011)

gsilbers @ Wed Nov 16 said:


> how about those of us who have intricate templates or songs which use patches from LASS 1.xx...
> 
> would those load up like V1 or do we manually have to load each patch again?



I believe all that needs to be done is point the 1.5 patches to the new updated library and then save the Session again. It would be a 1 time process for each big project.. or for a template. 

We'll have detailed instructions (though it will be easy) in our forums when we launch so people like yourself (and myself with 400+ midi tracks) have an easy transition.

Hi guys... please ask further questions in our audiobro forums... until I release this update, I can't be checking all the sites. Thanks for understanding.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 17, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Nov 17 said:


> Hi guys... please ask further questions in our audiobro forums... until I release this update, I can't be checking all the sites. Thanks for understanding.



I think the problem there Andrew is that only existing customers can register at the forum, which is why some people can only ask here. Sorry if I get the occasional detail wrong ($0.01), I try to get it right!

BTW, for any existing customers who HAVEN'T registered at Audiobro, it's a superb forum - Andrew and Sebastian are really responsive and helpful. By far the best company-owned forum I know.


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 17, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Nov 17 said:


> I think the problem there Andrew is that only existing customers can register at the forum, which is why some people can only ask here. Sorry if I get the occasional detail wrong ($0.01), I try to get it right



I really appreciate you taking the time to keep us updated. For us who are about to pull the trigger on LASS, and don´t have access to the Audiobro forum, it´s nice to know what´s going on.

Cheers!


----------



## markblasco (Nov 17, 2011)

What I would love to see, since Andrew mentions a new key switching approach within the ARC would be a temporary key switching between articulations. For example, if I play normally I would get legato, if I hold down the low A than I would get spiccatto, but as soon as I let go, it goes back to legato. If I hold the low A#, I would get tremelo, B for pizz, etc. Something user definable. That would be pretty fantastic.


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 28, 2011)

It´s been a while. Any news from the Audiobro forums? 

Eagerly waiting!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 28, 2011)

JohannesR @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> It´s been a while. Any news from the Audiobro forums?
> 
> Eagerly waiting!



I think the last quote was "well" before Christmas... here's hoping.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> JohannesR @ Mon Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > It´s been a while. Any news from the Audiobro forums?
> ...


+1


----------



## IvanP (Nov 28, 2011)

Thonex @ Thu Nov 17 said:


> For LASS Full NCW owners, LASS 2 will be a 1 penny transaction (for PayPal account migration into our new system) -- technically it's not free... so I do need to clarify this -- and it will be $129 for everyone else. There will be an option to purchase a 3 DVD backup of just the sample data for an additional price+shipping fee (TBD).
> 
> LASS Full 1.5 is currently downloadable ONLY upon special request. We are waiting for LASS 2.0 to publicly announce LASS Full downloads.
> 
> ...



Sorry for being an arse, but why Lass all time owners have to pay 129 $ more than recent buyers?

Sorry if I understood badly though


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 28, 2011)

IvanP @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> Sorry for being an arse, but why Lass all time owners have to pay 129 $ more than recent buyers?
> 
> Sorry if I understood badly though



Guessing 2 points on this - 

1 - Posting this on the Audiobro forums will give you a direct answer

2 - Strongly suspecting the answer will be that recent buyers get a grace period, which is a generous gesture - it's often been the case with companies that the people who have had the product for the least amount of time get a waiver for an upgrade fee, and it also stops sales drying up when a new release is imminent.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 29, 2011)

3 - Recent buyers already have the samples in NCW format, so it's a quick download of just the new instruments.


----------



## IvanP (Nov 29, 2011)

synthetic @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> 3 - Recent buyers already have the samples in NCW format, so it's a quick download of just the new instruments.



If that was the case and we did the conversion ourselves, wouldn't it be legit to be free of charge, then? 

I mean, I agree on the logic of your points, and it's perfectly understandable to have a paid update at this point, given the time and consuming energy Andrew has spent on fine tuning the library...not bitching on this...

It's just that 129 $ seems quite steep to me in terms of fairness towards "faithful all time users"...my logic would be more like...everybody pays, new users could have a wager (but still pay the upgrade)...or, even, a wager for all time users who also bought the Sordinos, for example, etc.

Otherwise, this will mean that, soon after 2.0 will be released, price will return to normal and the 1st, all time users will have paid for everyone's update (I doubt price will go 129 $ higher than today's retail version). 

Just my thought...


----------



## playz123 (Nov 29, 2011)

IvanP @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> synthetic @ Tue Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 - Recent buyers already have the samples in NCW format, so it's a quick download of just the new instruments.
> ...



 Good try. However LASS 2 is about a lot more than just compressing samples...a new interface with new features plus hours and hours of labor have gone into creating and programming this release. When one studies LASS 2.0 more thoroughly, IMHO the upgrade price of $129 is a steal. Andrew could have decided to charge a LOT more.


----------



## IvanP (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, I know, I insist I'm not bitching on it being a paid upgrade, not at all...only on the fact that there are some people who will benefit from this at the expense of others...and retail price is the same for those who paid 2 years ago / or also spent money on other Audiobro's libraries. 

Maybe an upgrade plan based on previous purchases would be more attractive


----------



## robh (Nov 29, 2011)

playz123 @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> IvanP @ Tue Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > synthetic @ Tue Nov 29 said:
> ...


That and you can't convert a locked library yourself. My guess is that built into that $129 is the licence fee NI charges Audiobro to recompile the library.

Rob


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 29, 2011)

IvanP @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> Yep, I know, I insist I'm not bitching on it being a paid upgrade, not at all...only on the fact that there are some people who will benefit from this at the expense of others...and retail price is the same for those who paid 2 years ago / or also spent money on other Audiobro's libraries.
> 
> Maybe an upgrade plan based on previous purchases would be more attractive



Yeah you're bitching! :wink: 

Well, compare it with some devs who routinely halve their prices every six months. LASS has stayed the same price, more or less, since day 1 - holding its value. If they have LASS 2 for the same price - which seems likely - think of it as the first price drop in 3 years. Even Project Sam drop their prices eventually!

In that time, LASS users have been using LASS, and new customers haven't - 3 years of money's worth, in turn used to generate money for the composers. LASS 2 is such a huge release, it easily justifies the upgrade fee. I don't see how this is a bad deal for anyone. 

Editorial note - this is my first ever post to use more than one emoticon in a non-ironic way. My standards are slipping.


----------



## Udo (Nov 29, 2011)

Didn't I read somewhere that the upgrade price will be significantly reduced, as compensation for the many delays? :wink:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2011)

I will upgrade to LASS 2.0 no matter for the price. LASS already helped me to have my arrangement signature. Thanks again to Frederick Russ for this forum. I knew LASS from people/member in this web  

Best,


----------



## synthetic (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like a ton of work went into this. Worth the cost. Can't wait.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 30, 2011)

$129 is a no brainer. I'm sold.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 30, 2011)

$129 is unbelievably reasonable for this upgrade. And I will buy it, having a two and a half year knowledge/workflow advantage over anyone who is just now buying it, even though they get the whole enchilada for what I paid originally.

$129 is a very modest investment to ensure that that this library gets the kind of support and development (Sordinos? heck yeah!!) that it has gotten. Not to mention the brass and woodwind libraries in the works.

No brainer. No bitching here.

DS


----------

